# Adoption in Canada



## sarah1989

Has anyone gone through Domestic Adoption in Canada (specifically Ontario)? Does anyone know what is required, or where to start?

DH and I have been throwing around the idea of adopting an infant or child from within Canada, instead of trying for our own right now. We think that after 3 years of trying, we have decided we may have more success this route. 

We have also discussed becoming Foster Parents as well, however I am not sure that I will be "able" to give children up over and over when their placement is over. Has anyone else done foster parenting within Canada or Ontario? 

Any information would be great!!


----------



## Liesje

I have several friends who gave their babies up for private adoption in high school. 
From what I understand, it's just paperwork, no real "requirements" other than satisfying the mother. I would suggest canvassing high school faculties, letting them know you're looking, if they have any pregnant teens who have gone to guidance councellors, they could give them your info.


----------



## atloehle

I know of a couple who were having difficulties conceiving. she had endo and it caused problems. they decided that what they should do, was to keep trying but to get on the list with the ontario catholic children's aid. if something came up, great, if not, well they were still trying. it was a 2 year process but they got their 2 little boys this summer! 3 years and 5 years old, brothers. it took a bit longer because while the mother had terminated rights, the father had not. he would only terminate if the boys went to the same home (they were currently in two seperate foster homes). Other than one of the boys having a lazy eye, they are 100% healthy. it took a while and was a journey but they got their ready made family!


----------



## TTC First

I don't know much about the adoption process but I am a foster parent in Ontario and can answer questions on that if you have any.


----------



## Sassy1

We are, well almost. We have been on the wait list for almost 2yrs, and we are doing semi-open. I recommend calling a few agencies and get their policies and procedures, etc...possibly interview them as well and make your descion from there. They will tell you the processes and what you they require in order to start. I am pretty sure in all of Canada you have to take the information course first, not sure what its called there. Ours was a weekend one right at the agency and they provided breakfast and lunch. We got TONS of information and even met some birthmoms and their chosen adoptive parents and some adopted kids. As for books, there was only 1 Canadian adoption book I found, and the rest were from the US, but our agency gave us some binders full of stuff.

I will be honest and tell you, its not an easy road, its bumpy and very emotional but all will be worth it. Thats what I tell myself, lol


----------

